# Eeling for striper off pier



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

With all the huge stripers being caught in the bay right now using eels, has anyone ever tried using them off a pier. Yorktown CGB has been known to hold some 40" plus stripers and I was wanting to give it a try. Anyone had any success doing it this way.

Rich


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Rich I've never tried it there, but I have used them before and big stripers will gobble them up. If there are lights out there at night, try casting the eel into the lightline and let him drift around. Works pretty well at the Seagull pier. Let me know when you go out there, I may join you.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

you can't fish CG pier at night, but I have had some bangin hot action on schoolies close to there....any military guys want to go, or want info- send me a bmail, as I don't want to get this honeyhole overwhelmed with people...oh, yeah, I've never tried, but I'd bet that you could get some nice ones eeling at night.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

virginia boy 1 said:


> y*ou can't fish seagull at night,*


Since when?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, since when? Seagull has been 24 hours as long as I can remember.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

virginia boy 1 said:


> you can't fish seagull at night


do what?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

virginia boy 1 said:


> you can't fish CG pier at night,


That makes more sense. Didn't know you couldn't go out at night. I wonder if they'd run you off and why they don't. You can fish the pier at NOB 24/7/365.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

anybone having any luck at the seagull lately?...gonna be workin over the eastern shore and if the company wants to pay the toll I might as well stop and do some fishing


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Flounder Pounder said:


> With all the huge stripers being caught in the bay right now using eels, has anyone ever tried using them off a pier. Yorktown CGB has been known to hold some 40" plus stripers and I was wanting to give it a try. Anyone had any success doing it this way.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

There are some big ones around. Caught a fat 34.5" specimen (c/r) from the Gloucester Point Pier last Christmas Eve after dark on the out-going tide. Didn't use eel, but got 'em on a bucktail. They were consistently feeding on the top for hours, but had a hard time casting far enough to reach them.

Jacob


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Rich I've never tried it there, but I have used them before and big stripers will gobble them up. If there are lights out there at night, try casting the eel into the lightline and let him drift around. Works pretty well at the Seagull pier. Let me know when you go out there, I may join you.


Do you weight them down so they go to the bottom or do you let them swim on their own accord?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL Vaboy meant "CG" coast guard base pier... Not the seagull... dopes..lol.. Read the post again..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> LOL Vaboy meant "CG" coast guard base pier... Not the seagull... dopes..lol.. Read the post again..


LOL dope, he edited his post after we asked...


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

whatever...y'all are either the fastest posters or the most smug and anal fishermen i've ever met. it took me 30secs to edit my post and in that time, 3 people posted to tell me i was wrong.......

either way, you can't fish the cg pier at night because it has no rails and the renta-cops will run you off quick. i've tried...

anyhow, pounder, there is another place close-by to try.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHAA DOH!
My bad...lol Happy hollidays


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Va1...yep,they're all of those and some(and proud of it)...hahaha...the R


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Do you weight them down so they go to the bottom or do you let them swim on their own accord?


Usually I just tie on a 5/0-9/0 circle and let them go on their own. You just have to be careful around pilings because they can find some hiding spots around the base or wrap you around something. You could use a lighter egg sinker rigged like a carolina rig for them as well. Just give the fish time to gulp him down.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

virginia boy 1 said:


> whatever...y'all are either the fastest posters or the most smug and anal fishermen i've ever met. it took me 30secs to edit my post and in that time, 3 people posted to tell me i was wrong.......
> 
> either way, you can't fish the cg pier at night because it has no rails and the renta-cops will run you off quick. i've tried...
> 
> anyhow, pounder, there is another place close-by to try.


I am a fast poster, and prolific as well.Not smug but I am very anal about tying good rigs so I guess that makes me anal...

I wasn't busting your chops virginia boy,just thought if there was some new info about SG that I had not heard about, that I wanted clarification.Its all good, no harm meant.

Good luck in the new year and Merry Christmas.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone ever use or heard of people using eels at LIP?? If yes, please provide details.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*EEls at lip*

they will most def... tangle lines attach them by tail


----------



## VA_Fisher (Jul 24, 2007)

A couple of friends and I used live eels from seagull pier about 2 weeks ago and got nuthin' we couldn't catch a cold or a bite if our lives depended on it. I fished mine on the bottom by casting out a bit and bringing it back slowly along the bottom the other guys were fishing their on the surface. We did see one guy catch a small 18incher by the rocks, we were there that day from about 2:30pm to 8pm. I also threw all kinds of lures out there (spoons, bucktails, cranks, rattle traps, twister tails) but no luck.

Some of those eels are wicked because they were twisting themselves into knots on our fishing line and I don't think it was the current. they were also difficult to grip so we had to use rubberized grip, cloth gloves. In the midwest we used leeches as bait and rolled them in dirt for an easier grip but there's no dirt on the seagull pier. Cornmeal or something gritty and similar would probably work, maybe sand, dirt from home etc?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If you do a quick search on here, you will find proly 15-20 different techniques people use to keep their eels calm (which makes them actually quite easy to pick up and hook), but still lets them hit that water and spring back to normal life.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

is seagull no longer open 2/7 or was that a mistake that some one said


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

IF you put your eels on ice it will knock em out cold till they hit the water:fishing:


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jaron15 said:


> is seagull no longer open 2/7 or was that a mistake that some one said


hey jaron seagull is still open 24/7


----------

